# Changing dashboard lights



## Randall_XT (Jul 3, 2008)

Hello,

I did a quick search on this, but did not see anything. So I was hoping someone here can help answer this.

I was looking to change the dashboard lighting on '06 X-T, as I'm not really fond of the orange colour. Has anyone here done this and if so how hard would this be to do? If you can give an approx. cost as well that would be great.

Thanks

Randall


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Randall,

Changing the colour of the dash light for the Series II xtrail is not possible, as the dash doesn't have globes but has LED crystals which reflect the light through an orange filter to produce this colour.

The dash light colour change is only possible in the Series I xtrails where standard wedge type of dash bulbs are used.


----------



## FenderJoe (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Jalal,

Maybe we can just change the orange filter by an another colour ??? Do you think this way can work ???

Jonathan


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

FenderJoe said:


> Hi Jalal,
> 
> Maybe we can just change the orange filter by an another colour ??? Do you think this way can work ???
> 
> Jonathan


I don't think so, as this plastic filter is glued to the circuit board, but you can try.


----------

